# Fracino Single Grouphead. Control setting Problem. (BEEPING SOUND)



## Tudor Hughes (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Facino Coffee Machine which makes a beeping noise every-time I try to set the flow programmer. The machine has been out of action for a few years but it has had a new element and touchpad. I have tried pushing and holding the star(set) button but all that happens is that the star button flashes for a few seconds and goes off. The machine works fine making coffee it just makes this beeping noise after a few seconds and the water flow is to long due to the fact I cant program the volumetric.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Press & hold the star button until the light(s) flash, then let go: You are now in programming mode

* However, you have only about 5 seconds to press the cup button of choice before the program exits to normal !

* Therefore you should decide beforehand: Which cup size to be set + load the portafilter + put cup under the portafilter.

* So, after pressing & holding the star button, quickly press the chosen cup button (eg 1 espresso); watch the cup fill, then press the 1 espresso button to stop; then press the star button to exit....

* Repeat for all the other cup buttons as required.....


----------

